# Flathead Hunting This Weekend



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

We are headed to the mighty Apalachicola River this saturday in search of.....you guessed it, the Appaloosas Cat! Our plan is to launch at Estiffalunga and scout some holes before dark and try every last one of them! Hopefully we will have a land is the limit kinda night out there and bring in some worthy poundage! Will have a report come sunday hopefully. Anybody going anywhere this weekend??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not me, I got friends and family coming into town, Ill be on the rivers next week though for the first time in about a month


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hitting I hard next week from thurs-sun. on yellow...hopefully the flats will cooperate.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Im going all OUT probably Saturday night or Sunday night


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We have declared war on The yellow cat this coming week, Good hunting:gunsmilie:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck this weekend LITL. Maybe them holes will produce. Look forward to hearing a report!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> Hitting I hard next week from thurs-sun. on yellow...hopefully the flats will cooperate.


You gonna be on YR Sat night?


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

haha sounds like flatheads across the panhandle should be shaking in their boots!!!


----------

